#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What is the Best Brand of Laptop out there?

## phuketbound

I'm in the market for a new laptop. I've been thinking of getting a Mac, but I'm still not sure about it. I had an Acer, and since having problems with it here in Korea, no one has been able to find the chip that I need to fix it. 

Does anyone use a Dell laptop? 

Any other recommendations? 

Are Macs worth it? 

Thanks

----------


## kingwilly

depends...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Macbook Pro. Can't beat it!

----------


## Fondles

How much do you want to spend ??

Dell XPS lappy's are spose to be the shizzle. 

Dell XPS M1730 Laptop Product Details

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Dell XPS lappy's are spose to be the shizzle.


Cheers Snoop! :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

^Thanks. I was thinking of Dell because I can get an English version of Windows from the Korean Dell site. I can also order it online and have it delivered. 





> Macbook Pro. Can't beat it!


Can you be more specific. How is it better than other laptops?  :Smile:  I am seriously thinking of getting a Mac, but would like to hear from satisfied Mac users.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Got a friend who's got a lap-top by Alienware, a US company. He tells me it is the worlds best. Certainly wasn't cheap.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Can you be more specific. How is it better than other laptops?


I use mine for graphic design and multi media so its well suited for me. I like the ease of use with system/software and I've never had a virus from not using anti-virus software. It never crashes or hangs and I got it wet once and when it dried out it worked fine.

I have had the odd issue with a couple of things, like I lost some data on an external hard drive from not ejecting it properly but I was soon able to find some software to retrieve the data.

The price is also another factor you should think about. All together I paid close to 100,000bt for mine so you've got to think, do you really need one or would a pc do the trick.

----------


## Butterfly

they are almost the same, depends what you want to do, but for 90% of users, there is no difference

get a cheap one, TESCO have very decent HP for less than 20,000 THB

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^Wow a calm and collected response after a Mac/PC question. Have you taken some kind of Valium? :Smile:

----------


## absolutely Bangkok

Over four years ago I made the switch from Windoze machines to a Mac Powerbook G4 - the last of the series before Intel processors took over.

In these over four years i did not have a single major problem that were quite common with my former computers. Actually, having a Mac is much easier than Windoze. Setup of printers, router, whatever - with Windoze you have to go into a myriad of different commands to finally succeed. All a Mac takes are a few clicks.

But then again, Windows improved and I'm about in the market again for a new machine. It will either be a 17" Macbook Pro - or a Windows equivalent.

Why a Windows equivalent? Windows 7 will be a good system and Windows machines are quite much cheaper, even if you go for the top range.

Compatability is not an issue anymore with Mac, except maybe Google's new browser Chrome you can have about anything running on a Mac.

It's just the price that would decide. But then again, the design of those Macs is unmatched. A company creates the product from the beginning to the end, whereas with Windows you'll have to accept certain compromises.

Most probably I'll have to go for the Macbook Pro - the past experience with the G4 tells me you can hardly go wrong with a Mac.

I also have an iPod an the iPhone - all interact beautifully with each other.

The decision is yours, but why are so many people switching from Win to Mac and not the other way round?

Let me know what you'll buy.

----------


## CliffD

I'd go for the new Mac Wheel

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^"Everything is just a few hundred clicks away" is this a joke?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Definitely a spoof. "It lasts a full 19min before needing to be recharged" Lol :Smile:

----------


## CliffD

No, It's for real. JING JING

"remains to be seen whether the Mac wheel will catch on in the business world where computers are used for actual work and not just dicking around"

----------


## Happyman

The office that I was contracted to in Taiwan ( Kawasaki/ High Speed rail System) had 60 workstations all using Acer TravelMate 4050 laptops - no problems with any of them .
When the contract shut down they gave me the one I was using as freebie and now -5 years later - it is still in regular use and doing fine .
If I was to replace it - no question about it - another Acer ! :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

"John, who is new to the Wheel just spent 45min typing an email" :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> Setup of printers, router, whatever - with Windoze you have to go into a myriad of different commands to finally succeed. All a Mac takes are a few clicks.


only if the hardware is "mac compatible" - which is why macs have the reputation of "just working" - no need for the software to be able to connect to anything , only those approved devices

it does not matter what OS you run , you are only as secure as the PEBKAC button puncher.

mac users are kidding themselves and spouting rubbish when they claim their macs are "more secure" - you can be owned just as easily as the next windows user.

for a windows laptop , look at Asus , Lenovo and Dell.

this laptop I have now is a Dell , over 3 years old , previous laptop for 6 years was a Dell - my Dell axim x50v handheld is 4 1/2 years old and still a daily used item in my life.

I like that I can config a dell laptop on their website to what I want rather than having to buy what is at the shop.

----------


## Thai Pom

I am an Acer man, great aftersales service as well should you need it ( seacon square )

----------


## CliffD

Having had a series of Sonys that always seemend to break after six months I now use Acer. Half the price and more reliable.

My biz partner is now addicted to his Mac air having been an Apple phobe for years. 

Mac seems to have got it right in many ways, although I can't get me UK "I phone" chipped to work reliably in Thailand  :Sad: 

I still think I'd wait till the latest Mac Air is out. It's 4 ozs lighter apparently.

----------


## Fondles

> I am an Acer man, great aftersales service as well should you need it ( seacon square )


I too am an acer man, have had my current machine for 2 yrs, never had any issues with it, other than it blue screening on me on saturday, which wasn't really a biggie any ways i had been wanting to throw a bigger HDD in which i did and had it all happily running again a few hours later.

----------


## baldrick

Acer would have been in my list except they shipped machines with backdoors in them - cannot trust them again

----------


## NickA

Toshiba seems OK, no problems so far, reasonably cheap for the spec.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by absolutely Bangkok
> 
> Setup of printers, router, whatever - with Windoze you have to go into a myriad of different commands to finally succeed. All a Mac takes are a few clicks.
> 
> 
> only if the hardware is "mac compatible" - which is why macs have the reputation of "just working" - no need for the software to be able to connect to anything , only those approved devices


Blatantly incorrect -- that's why Mac OS X comes, built-in, with the largest amount of drivers for 3rd party hardware (i.e. regularly Windows hardware) out there, so you can just take 90% of Windows/PC hardware, and plug into the Mac, and it will 'just work'.




> it does not matter what OS you run , you are only as secure as the PEBKAC button puncher.
> 
> mac users are kidding themselves and spouting rubbish when they claim their macs are "more secure" - you can be owned just as easily as the next windows user.


Then how come there is no practical evidence of Mac users getting their systems '0wned' en masse, yet there are millions of PC getting infected and 0wned every second? Sadly, it's a nice misinformation from Windows users that have never looked at a Mac, claiming that a Mac is just as insecure as a PC - when this is simply not true, and borne out by actual reality.





> I like that I can config a dell laptop on their website to what I want rather than having to buy what is at the shop.


Oh, you mean, exactly just as you can with a Mac - and Apple will now ship Macs to Thailand just as easily.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Windows 7 will be a good system


Don't bet on that....

----------


## EmperorTud

> Got a friend who's got a lap-top by Alienware, a US company. He tells me it is the worlds best. Certainly wasn't cheap.


Subsidiary of Dell.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by absolutely Bangkok
> 
> 
> Windows 7 will be a good system
> 
> 
> Don't bet on that....


Why ??



I installed it yesterday on my laptop, laptop was vista that i downgraded to XP due to poor performance, for shits and giigles as i needed to do a re-install anyways i put 7 on it, seems to work a treat so far, and easily outshines my Vista PC for speed.

----------


## baldrick

> Blatantly incorrect -- that's why Mac OS X comes, built-in, with the largest amount of drivers for 3rd party hardware (i.e. regularly Windows hardware) out there, so you can just take 90% of Windows/PC hardware, and plug into the Mac, and it will 'just work'.


I have no intention to spend the time to refute your fanboi ism - I will let people just accept your statement as FACT






> Then how come there is no practical evidence of Mac users getting their systems '0wned' en masse,


because you don't look

iBotnet: Researchers find signs of zombie Macs | Zero Day | ZDNet.com




> Oh, you mean, exactly just as you can with a Mac - and Apple will now ship Macs to Thailand just as easily.


sounds like a great idea for thailand - the boys at customs just came in their pants

not withstanding that PB is in Korea though

----------


## absolutely Bangkok

If Windows, I'd go for a Lenovo workstation. The W700's a beauty of a machine. With integrated color calibration and digitizer - ideal if you're into digital photography. But slightly pricy.

----------


## plorf

I think it's difficult to talk about what laptop to get without knowing what a user wants.. Most people just use it to surf the internet, office and manage their pictures from their digicam. For that a 20-30k BHT notebook with win xp is more than sufficient, just buy one where you can tune down your hardware for longer battery usage. But every single notebook on the market has enough power for these basic functions.

----------


## chitown

My all time favorite was one I owned before arriving here.

The Panasonic Toughbook! Touch screen, it has a gel pack for a case and could drop it and it still worked. It never crashed on me.

I paid about 4 k for mine at the time.

Watch!!!





Panasonic Toughbook - Notebook Computers - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at NexTag - Price - Review

1.66 GHz - Centrino, Core Duo, Pentium II (P2) - 80 GB Hard Drive - 13.3" Display - Windows XP Home, Windows XP Pro - 8.2 lbs

----------


## SEA Traveler

Stay mainstream on your purchase.  Dell, Toshiba, all the typical name brands.  Service is important.  Dell has real good customer service reputation.  I've bought refurbished and overstock from Dell online at  Dell Outlet Business & Education - Refurbished Computers - Refurbished PC - Refurbished Computer.  Good luck!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

A mate of mine has just come out here with a new Samsung laptop. I've not seen them here yet. He's more than happy with it and so far has had no problems.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Thinkpad all the way

----------


## britmaveric

Asus is hands down best notebook out there.  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ Toss

Thinkpad


Or a MacBook if you are just worried about aesthetics.

----------


## britmaveric

^Thinkpads are rubbish - we stopped buying them after constant control board failures. Best bet by far is to buy an ASUS

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I installed it yesterday on my laptop, laptop was vista that i downgraded to XP due to poor performance, for shits and giigles as i needed to do a re-install anyways i put 7 on it, seems to work a treat so far, and easily outshines my Vista PC for speed.


Oh, by all means, I agree that it's better than Vista - and that Microsofot may actually make an effort to produce a product that works somewhat - but I also have high confidence that they will screw it up, and that you will end up disappointed.




> because you don't look
> 
> iBotnet: Researchers find signs of zombie Macs | Zero Day | ZDNet.com


Oh, right - ONE instance of a very isolated and unique situation, which even security companies label as 'very low' on the risk totem pole, particularly since these originated from a Trojan, not a virus or self-infection.

Let's compare that to the number of similar infections, and highly active botnets on the PC side, numbering in the hundreds of thousands. Yeah, sure sounds like equal footing to me.

----------


## plorf

Thinkpads certainly aren't rubbish. My father used to work with several Thinkpads for a very long time and I believe he still has them. I work with a 4 year old Thinkpad and so does a friend, the only issue one might have is that older models just have trackpoints instead of touch pads, newer model have both. 
Another friend recently bought this one, very nice indeed and extremely slim:
IBM ThinkPad X40 - Ultra-Portable Notebook Review - Notebook Reviews - TrustedReviews
Thinkpads have always been business notebooks, not entertainment or design models, which reflected on their price too.

----------


## Muadib

I use Dell laptops for a variety of reasons...

1.) I get 'em for free...

2.) They are made in the great state of TexASS... 

3.) They hold up well under abuse from some ham-fisted users...

4.) Did I mention I get 'em for free... 

We deploy software applications world-wide on Dell laptops to some of the damnedest places and in some of the worst conditions you could imagine... They always seem to hold up... They're cheap enough that when one breaks, we throw it away and just replace it... I've only had to replace 2 units in the last 6 years, outside of normal attrition and upgrades that is...

----------


## baldrick

> Oh, right - ONE instance of a very isolated and unique situation,


yes - get  mac , daffy knows they are impervious to problems

your mac will be a wonderful choice





> 2.) They are made in the great state of TexASS..


err.. wha ?

----------


## Muadib

^ Ok , Dell's HQ is in that hicktown know as Austin... The bits and pieces are manufactured in Malaysia & Ireland...

----------


## jizzybloke

I hat a Toshiba satelite pro for years and worked well, last september i got a Compaq/HP and seems to be ok (touch wood :Smile: )

----------


## mrsquirrel

> ^Thinkpads are rubbish - we stopped buying them after constant control board failures. Best bet by far is to buy an ASUS


Liar.

----------


## Loy Toy

I have an ASUS and must say it has been very good until Marmite had to do some work on it last week!

Over 3 years old, has done heaps of work but I reckon it is due for an overhaul soon although up until today it is working perfectly.

----------


## friscofrankie

It's been a few years, but when spec'ing corporate laptops I always pushed for IBM Thinkpads,  They were, and still are, a more expensive solution.  But in my experience the quality, reliability and service could not be beat and my techs had far less work supporting them.

Before I posted this I read a couple reviews to see if the Thinkpad is still held in the high regard it enjoyed "back in teh day," eveidently it does.

The Thinkpad will probably cost you more that any other laptop with the same specs but, you asked about "best brand."  For my money It was and from what I've read, still is, still one of the best if not "the best" on the market.
IBM ThinkPad T43 Review (pics, specs)

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ old that one Frankie

T60 T61 is the latest

X60 X61 for small form factor

Or x3000 i think it is for thin sexiness

----------


## friscofrankie

Still, whatever is current; Thinkpads have always been rock solid.  Some of the crap mentioned should never have even been mentioned in a thread with "best Laptop brand" in the title.  I have always found it safe ro recommend the Thinkpad, whatever generation.  The model is somethign for the OP to research.  Wasn;t going to spend hours donig that for the OP. 

I use my laptop to store images when traveling, or write some things down.  Everything gets dumped to one (or all) of my machines when I get home.  I bought a cheap off-brand. I would never include it in a thread looking for the "best of."  I found it surprising no one had mentioned the thinkpad.  If I found a review that read something like, "a sad shadow of its former self"  I'd of just shut the fuck up and not posted  :Wink:

----------


## phuketbound

^Thanks for that information. I did ask about the best brand of laptop. It seems like everyone has an idea of what is the best from their experience. All of this information is really helpful in deciding which one to get. As I said before, I have my eye on Dell, and maybe Mac. 

I don't want to buy the top of the line laptop (like thinkpad), cause I just need something that works well, and has a good name. I will veer away from Acer right now, after my current experience of having a hard time finding parts here in Korea.  

I'm going to look at laptops this weekend at a discount store called technomart, where you can bargain for computers. Thanks again for all your input. 

I'd still be interested in hearing from the Mac users (Mtd?), and what they like about it?

----------


## Butterfly

DELL are probably one of the worst laptop out there. Overpriced, ugly, and not reliable, they break easily and DELL customer support sucks. Anyone who claim that DELL customer support is great has obviously never dealt with them in a serious manner. Calling DELL customer support and asking how to insert your CDROM is not a serious manner to deal with DELL customer support.

As for Macs, they are not even worth mentioning, unless you are in a gay forum. They look pretty and girls love them for that reason alone. MacOS is full of annoying bugs and not really secure but should do the job for most users if they are not too fussy.

To claim MacOS X is secure, gotta to be a joke, it's very easily hackable, the only reasons there is no that many virus or worms for the Macs is because that platform has become so obsolete and irrelevant and gay today. Only a failed or gay hacker would bother with a Mac these days.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I have my eye on Dell, and maybe Mac.


Both very good choices - Dell's products have a very solid build quality, though you need to know which ones. They make laptops which are crap, and some which are rock solid, well built, and tremendous value for your money -- for example their mini 10 netbooks, are good examples of that. On the other hand, if you have any sort of problem, Dell's tech and customer support are extremely hit or miss.

The Macs are not only awesomely designed, but are currently, in their class, probably the best laptops in terms of build quality, aesthetics, and value for money in terms of longevity, performance, and overall pleasure to use.




> I'd still be interested in hearing from the Mac users (Mtd?), and what they like about it?


 In terms of hardware, they are simply well built, and for most of my clients, a decent MacBook or MacBook Pro lasts them between 4-5 years -- it would probably last them longer, but that's usually when Apple comes out with something new and sexy, that they simply *want* to have, and not necessarily what they *need* to have. 

As a good example, my assistant inherited my old PowerBook Pismo, which I originally bought in 1998 - she is running OS X on a 10 year old Mac laptop, and it performs quite well (I had the CPU upgraded 6 years ago to a G4 CPU), and max'd out the RAM). Similarly, I have clients using first generation G4 laptops running the latest versions of OS X as well, or passing the systems on to their kids, while upgrading to the newer toy for themselves. Basically, you get longevity. That's been my experience.

The main advantage, though, is OS X -- i.e. 'not Windows'. Apple's OS X is simply a nicer operating system, that lets you do what you need to do faster, and with greater ease - it doesn't stand in your way, and let's you get your work done, better. We basically have a saying that describes it best: "I *get* to use a Mac, they *have* to use a PC".

Plus, not to forget that you won't be dealing with spyware, virus', malware, constant threats of infections - they simply don't happen on the Mac (despite the ill informed opinions of luddites like baldrick).

Finally, modern Macs, being based on intel chips, essentially give you two computers for the price of one - as you can run Mac OS X, as well as Windows (any flavor) - independently, or at the same time. A PC will really only run Windows -- and won't even do that very well.

That's my $0.02. Feel free to ask additional questions.

----------


## jizzybloke

> DELL are probably one of the worst laptop out there. Overpriced, ugly, and not reliable





> Both very good choices - Dell's products have a very solid build quality


 :mid:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> DELL are probably one of the worst laptop out there. Overpriced, ugly, and not reliable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider the source - Monsieur Papillon also claims that Macs suck because of the same reasons. Thus, apply logic - if Butterfly says they both suck, then they must, in reality shared by most people, be good, and reliable choices.

Logic.

----------


## baldrick

> (despite the ill informed opinions of luddites like baldrick).


let me never be a fanatic.




> I found it surprising no one had mentioned the thinkpad


Lenovo was mentioned as a recommendation earlier

----------


## friscofrankie

> Lenovo was mentioned as a recommendation earlier


Yeah imagine my surprise when I discovered they bought all IBM's PC business?  You are right it was mentioned.  As I said, I've been out of the business in any kind of systems capacity for 8 years.  

Lenovo also made my Cheap (15k) Laptop. (Until I looked up the TP I had no idea.) I've never had any trouble with it but would not rate it with a Thinkpad.  Although I did knock mine off the handlebars cracking the case a bit amd it still works fine.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> (despite the ill informed opinions of luddites like baldrick).
> 
> 
> let me never be a fanatic.


Here, some education:

TidBITS Safe Computing: Five Tips for Reading Mac Security Stories (Five Tips for Reading Mac Security Stories)

Not that you'll actually follow the link and read it - but for those curious about Mac security, it's a good and very informative read.

----------


## baldrick

> I'm generally unimpressed by any story that involves tricking a user into manually installing malicious software. On occasion we see a particularly creative deception, and I might be concerned if the malicious software was hiding in a mainstream application, but getting someone to install something evil on their system is a fault with the human brain, not their operating system of choice.


so with a dismissive tap on the keyboard he can dismiss the number 1 problem facing _all_ operating systems and then toddle on to assure all the smart and good looking mac users out there that they have no problems.

pushing fake login screens to terminals waiting for someone to sit down to access their account on the DEC10 is the same as getting someone the pass on their credentials by installing a modified iworks.

drive by malware via a web browser is also not just a windows explorer issue

----------


## plorf

^ Malware gets installed extremely easy nowadays. It's certainly not as simply as executing the mysexypicture.exe attached to your e-mail anymore. So dismissing it like that is wrong imho.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> so with a dismissive tap on the keyboard he can dismiss the number 1 problem facing _all_ operating systems and then toddle on to assure all the smart and good looking mac users out there that they have no problems.


Just as I thought - you didn't actually bother reading the article.

Goodness, setting you up for this kind of trapdoor seems all too easy.

Hint: It helps to actually read all the way to the end of the article linked, instead of kneejerking off after the first three introductory paragraphs.




> We Mac users have it pretty good. We face only the smallest fraction of the security risk endured by our Windows brethren. But just because we live in a nicer neighborhood doesn't mean we are immune to risks. For many years Mac OS X did have an inherent security advantage over Windows, but to those who understand the technologies within the operating systems, those days are long past.







> ^ Malware gets installed extremely easy nowadays. It's certainly not as simply as executing the mysexypicture.exe attached to your e-mail anymore. So dismissing it like that is wrong imho.


Like I said, it actually helps to read the linked source, before spouting off.

----------


## baldrick

what - you admit that the mac OS is vulnerable ?

they are going to revoke your fanboi id card for that.

----------


## plorf

I have read the article DD, what makes you assume I haven't ? And as he mentioned in the article, a lot of malware nowadays does indeed hide in very common (looking) applications. This especially goes to users of social networking sites (Hi5 is the worst, probably the main reason thai computers in i-net cafés are constently infected). So it really isn't just the porn surfer or the dummy, who clicks on 'install' at everything that pops up, that can get infected. I am no expert on Macs and don't claim to be one, but I have seen infected/fucked up Macs from others quite a few times, especially because Mac users are generally somewhat tech-challenged and chose their macbook solely because "it's easy to use and looks nice", so despite the general higher security of Macs they still manage to fuck it up. 

I have a lot of tech-savy friends, some work part or full time in the IT industry, webdesign and to my knowledge only 1 of them uses a Mac, is a graphic designer, more an artist than a programmer, and is very happy with it. 
But advanced users who really like to adapt their computer and OP to their specific needs probably don't use a Mac. Anyway, I have no emotional attachment to brands, so I certainly won't argue about which one you should use or like.. 

But for Phuketbound: 
Mac: easy to use, expensive, nice design.
PC: easy to adapt/upgrade, cheap and solid, easier interaction with 
most peoples systems.

----------


## barbaro

> I have a lot of tech-savy friends, some work part or full time in the IT industry, webdesign and to my knowledge only 1 of them uses a Mac, is a graphic designer, more an artist than a programmer, and is very happy with it. 
> But advanced users who really like to adapt their computer and OP to their specific needs probably don't use a Mac. Anyway, I have no emotional attachment to brands, so I certainly won't argue about which one you should use or like.. 
> 
> But for Phuketbound: 
> Mac: easy to use, expensive, nice design.
> PC: easy to adapt/upgrade, cheap and solid, easier interaction with 
> most peoples systems.


Why spend money on a Mac unless you're into music and movie production, etc?

----------


## Fondles

> I use Dell laptops for a variety of reasons...
> 
> 1.) I get 'em for free...
> 
> 2.) They are made in the great state of TexASS... 
> 
> 3.) They hold up well under abuse from some ham-fisted users...
> 
> 4.) Did I mention I get 'em for free... 
> ...


How bizzarre, the M6400 Precision laptop i have here is made in Malaysia ??

----------


## Sakeopete

I have had many laptops since my first a Toshiba 1989. Haven't had any serious problems with any. My first 3 were Toshiba followed by an HP and 2 Dell (started gaming). 

  I have 2 Dell gaming Laptops (Gen II XPS M130 and XPS M1710) and both have been reliable. I only bought the M1710 because I wanted the higher end graphics card w/512  RAM. The Gen II XPS just sits in my closet as a back up should something go wrong with the XPS 1710

  From my experience and that of the people I work offshore with it seems the cheaper models tend to be problematic regardless of brand. I don't know if the manufactures are following the same practice as car manufactures by selling models at less than cost to recuperate the loss and profit by selling spares and service work. I think this would work as it’s mostly businesses buying those laptops and they tend to pay for repairs.

Excluding Mac who have many manufacturing and 3rd party issues (NVIDIA) plaguing the Mackbook Pro, the other big names tend to have better quality with there higher end models that tend to be bought for personal use.

I work with several guys offshore who tend to buy laptops and phones as a fashion accessory rather than a need. Of the four Mackbook Pros bought in the last few years two have been replaced (NVIDIA Graphics card issue (see web it’s well documented)) and of those 2 one was replaced twice. One has had the lid replaced because of the poor quality hinges and all needed new power adapters.  I'm not against Apple but would not buy one because they tend to try and hide faults plus are reluctant to recall known faulty products to save face (you would think the CEO was Thai). As for security threats related to operating system they have a reputation for being more secure which used to be true. Consider though that it wasn't feasible for programmers to create viruses etc for Mac's because so few people used them. They have only recently become trendy to the masses along with the Ipod and Iphone. Now that the trend has increased the user base of Mac's I would suspect infecting them could be just the challenge bored malicious programmers look for.

  The days of relying on brand name have long past since most components are made in the same Chinese factories and many items assembled by the same Chinese workers regardless of where final assembly is done..

  My advice would be to choose a brand that is easy to get repairs done too and  stick to the higher end models if you can afford it.

----------


## phuketbound

^That is true, many parts are made in China, or Malaysian factories. Great information..

Actually excellent information and resources from everyone..except butterfly  :Wink:  

I have alot to think about. 




> Originally Posted by plorf
> 
> 
> I have a lot of tech-savy friends, some work part or full time in the IT industry, webdesign and to my knowledge only 1 of them uses a Mac, is a graphic designer, more an artist than a programmer, and is very happy with it. 
> But advanced users who really like to adapt their computer and OP to their specific needs probably don't use a Mac. Anyway, I have no emotional attachment to brands, so I certainly won't argue about which one you should use or like.. 
> 
> But for Phuketbound: 
> Mac: easy to use, expensive, nice design.
> PC: easy to adapt/upgrade, cheap and solid, easier interaction with 
> ...


Thanks plorf. Good tips there! 

I've heard that Macs are great if you are into graphics, and design. How are they better for what you mention and for graphics?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> but I have seen infected/fucked up Macs from others quite a few times


I'd be interested about more details on that statement.

There is quite a difference between 'infected' (unlikely), to 'fucked up' (happens with clueless users).




> what - you admit that the mac OS is vulnerable ?
> 
> they are going to revoke your fanboi id card for that.


Backpedaling noted.

----------


## plorf

^ I suggest next time you read the whole sentence, I did mention they are somewhat tech-challenged and I don't know enough about OS X to analyse or help them with their problems, they had problems ranging from random freezes to extremely slow performance to constant disconnects with wifi etc.. One seemingly had a trojan virus installed because he had constant internet traffic without any open programs and slow performance. I didn't even try to help them because a. I don't know anything about Macs and b. I couldn't care less.

----------


## phuketbound

[quote=DaffyDuck;1037980]


> I have my eye on Dell, and maybe Mac.


Both very good choices - Dell's products have a very solid build quality, though you need to know which ones. They make laptops which are crap, and some which are rock solid, well built, and tremendous value for your money -- for example their mini 10 netbooks, are good examples of that. On the other hand, if you have any sort of problem, Dell's tech and customer support are extremely hit or miss.

The Macs are not only awesomely designed, but are currently, in their class, probably the best laptops in terms of build quality, aesthetics, and value for money in terms of longevity, performance, and overall pleasure to use.




> Finally, modern Macs, being based on intel chips, essentially give you two computers for the price of one - as you can run Mac OS X, as well as Windows (any flavor) - independently, or at the same time. A PC will really only run Windows -- and won't even do that very well.
> 
> That's my $0.02. Feel free to ask additional questions.


Why would I need two operating systems? Are Mac OS X and Windows much different from each other? Thanks for all that information.

----------


## phuketbound

> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> 
> I have my eye on Dell, and maybe Mac.
> 
> 
> Both very good choices - Dell's products have a very solid build quality, though you need to know which ones. They make laptops which are crap, and some which are rock solid, well built, and tremendous value for your money -- for example their mini 10 netbooks, are good examples of that. On the other hand, if you have any sort of problem, Dell's tech and customer support are extremely hit or miss.
> 
> The Macs are not only awesomely designed, but are currently, in their class, probably the best laptops in terms of build quality, aesthetics, and value for money in terms of longevity, performance, and overall pleasure to use.
> ...


Why would I want two different operating systems? What is the difference between a Mac OS X, and Windoze anyway? Will running them both at the same time slow the computer down or not? Thanks for all the info on Mac.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Dell don't have a Thai service center.

Closest is Malaysia

----------


## plorf

double post..

But Phuketbound: you definetely don't want 2 Operating Systems installed. If you are a normal user who uses office, internet and manages a few pictures from your webcam a normal Win Xp notebook will be your best choice.
There seem to be a few advantages for musicians, designers, photoshop users etc but I don't know specifically what they are...

----------


## plorf

^^ DaffyDuck obviously is a Mac-afficionade and thus not very objective.
Truth is that Apple just recently went to court against a German and a Swiss company who sold modified PCs with OSX running on it, at almost half the price for the same performance. There are even low performance Eee notebooks available with OS X installed. I have seen a friend emulate Win Xp to play video games on his Mac with us, it worked fine but it took him some time to figure a few things out, and the performance was ok. Fact is that Apple earns a lot of money with relatively overpriced hardware and certainly wants to keep this monopoly.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ I suggest next time you read the whole sentence, I did mention they are somewhat tech-challenged and I don't know enough about OS X to analyse or help them with their problems, they had problems ranging from random freezes to extremely slow performance to constant disconnects with wifi etc.. One seemingly had a trojan virus installed because he had constant internet traffic without any open programs and slow performance. I didn't even try to help them because a. I don't know anything about Macs and b. I couldn't care less.


Fair enough -- and in all fairness, there is a segment of that population using EITHER Mac or PC, that are their own worst enemy in that regard. We have a saying that "you can make a computer foolproof, but you can't make it DAMN foolproof". 

To be honest, very little can be done about those kind of users, on either platform - albeit if you are the one setting the machine up for a luddite, I always make sure that nanny mode is on, and they do not have admin access. That way at least they can't go dragging files out of the System Folder, or installing crap that gets them in trouble. If they need something installed, configured that way, I can just remote into my clients' or friends' Mac from anywhere in the world, and quickly run the installer, or setup from my MacBook.





> Why would I want two different operating systems? What is the difference between a Mac OS X, and Windoze anyway? Will running them both at the same time slow the computer down or not? Thanks for all the info on Mac.


Ideally, you should only be using your Mac OS X environment, as the applications and utilities you need are all provided - the reason why the ability to run multiple OS' comes in handy, is that some people use certain applications that might be 'Windows Only', and they are critical to what they do. This way, you would be able to run the Windows application alongside the Mac OS, and having it run in a Window by itself - letting you move your mouse between the two environments, and use such an application with equal ease.

Depending on which virtual environment you use, the performance of the Windows application can be exactly the same as if you were running it natively, so there is no significant slow down of either Mac or Windows application (note, this is dependent on having properly configured hardware -- which really just means to make sure you have 4GB of RAM, or better).

Speaking of RAM, one extra thing to consider is that a Mac will take advantage (and do it well) of all the RAM you pack into it - while a PC laptop will only ever use 3GB, no matter how much RAM you have installed (unless you pay extra for the 64-bit version of Windows, in which case some of your apps will also no longer work, and you inherit other headaches - on the Macs, it just works). Current Mac laptops will accommodate up to 8GB of RAM, and use all of it - while PC laptops, if they even accept that much, still only will use 3GB of that RAM (unless you do as explained above).

Lastly, the claimed advantages to be ONLY for graphic artists, musicians, and video photographers is another misnomer - obviously, Macs are strong in those fields, notably because they are easier to use, and don't stand in the way of you getting your work done.

Finally, another thing that Macs come with, included, is the iLife suite of iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD and iWeb. If you seek to organize photos and videos, and share them with friends and relatives (or just organize for yourself), you will be hard pressed to find any other tools that come close - obviously, Windows drinkers will point to a plethora of 'Photo Album Organizers', 'Movie Makers', etc... but it's, again, not a question of 'can you do the same thing on PCs', but rather, 'where can you do it quicker, and better looking?'

----------


## DaffyDuck

Here's the most important question, PhuketBound: What do you want to do with the laptop?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Truth is that Apple just recently went to court against a German and a Swiss company who sold modified PCs with OSX running on it, at almost half the price for the same performance. There are even low performance Eee notebooks available with OS X installed. I have seen a friend emulate Win Xp to play video games on his Mac with us, it worked fine but it took him some time to figure a few things out, and the performance was ok. Fact is that Apple earns a lot of money with relatively overpriced hardware and certainly wants to keep this monopoly.


Apple didn't sue them because they sold cheap PCs, Apple sued them because they violated licensing agreements, and IP regulations and laws, by selling Apple's OS X operating with their cheap PC hardware illegally. This has nothing to do with Apple protecting an alleged monopoly, but rather with Apple protecting their IP, and suing companies that illegally sell their software. Microsoft does the same with people selling bootleg software, or that are selling PCs without being licensed to sell Windows with it.

Consequently, Apple does *not* interfere or pursue the various enthusiasm websites that deal in hacking OS X and installing it on cheap PC hardware or netbooks - I'm happily running Mac OS X on an MSI Wind netbook, and it's a great little box. I also have a Dell mini 10 on order, mostly because it had a $35 option for a much higher resolution screen. It too will be running Mac OS X within minutes of unpacking.

Unless, of course, you are advocating, condoning and encouraging illegal acts, with your claims that Apple pursuing lawless sales is somehow 'wrong'.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> Apple didn't sue them because they sold cheap PCs, Apple sued them because they violated licensing agreements, and IP regulations and laws, by selling Apple's OS X operating with their cheap PC hardware illegally. This has nothing to do with Apple protecting an alleged monopoly, but rather with Apple protecting their IP, and suing companies that illegally sell their software. Microsoft does the same with people selling bootleg software, or that are selling PCs without being licensed to sell Windows with it.  Consequently, Apple does *not* interfere or pursue the various enthusiasm websites that deal in hacking OS X and installing it on cheap PC hardware or netbooks - I'm happily running Mac OS X on an MSI Wind netbook, and it's a great little box. I also have a Dell mini 10 on order, mostly because it had a $35 option for a much higher resolution screen. It too will be running Mac OS X within minutes of unpacking.  Unless, of course, you are advocating, condoning and encouraging illegal acts, with your claims that Apple pursuing lawless sales is somehow 'wrong'.



I just found a photo of Daffy Duck

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think it's difficult to talk about what laptop to get without knowing what a user wants.


She's a thick-as-pig-shit chick, so you've got no chance of getting that info.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'd still be interested in hearing from the Mac users (Mtd?), and what they like about it?


The Macs are great machines if you run XP Pro on them.

----------


## Butterfly

^ agree, and it runs even better with Linux

Apple should just design those expensive machines and ship them with WinXP, they will make more money than spending time and resources on that stupid and clumsy MacOS X that only tech retards seem to enjoy.

Daffy is a typical example of a blind Mac devotee, no clue on anything outside the Mac, and probably tech challenged when it comes to serious computing. Actually, I will go as far as saying that the majority of Mac users are tech challenged or just lazy and that's why they choose Macs. MacOS X serves that "special users" market. They are the "short bus" version of the computer industry.

Pooves also seem to enjoy Macs for some reasons  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Actually excellent information and resources from everyone..except butterfly


you are welcome  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> I did mention they are somewhat tech-challenged and I don't know enough about OS X to analyse or help them with their problems, they had problems ranging from random freezes to extremely slow performance to constant disconnects with wifi etc..


Oh man, when I used to do tech supports for Mac when I was a student, the amount of stupid people I came across who would fuck up their Macs was unbelievable. MacOS was unique and nice back then, but the user base hasn't changed much since, incredibly tech dumb, like AOLer.

Wifi is known not to work on Macs, there seems to be a problem with the built-in Airport module, it simply stops working randomly. This seems to affect most Macs and MacBooks, with maybe a few exceptions. MacOS has always been a random freeze power house, so no surprise here.

That said, my Mac-Mini is fucking awesome, but the WIFI is chaotic as expected. As soon as I find a nice Home Media Center in a Linux Boot CDROM, I will remove the remaining 10GB of garbage that MacOS X is taking.

----------


## baldrick

> As soon as I find a nice Home Media Center in a Linux Boot CDROM


geexbox

----------


## Butterfly

^ not sure if it plays all WMV and HD avi files smoothly, also the interface is a bit ugly, I have been testing quite a few MC already, and so far PLEX has been the best, except it only runs on MacOS X  :Sad:

----------


## baldrick

> Backpedaling noted.


eh   ?

----------


## phuketbound

^No, you're welcome  :Smile:  



> Here's the most important question, PhuketBound: What do you want to do with the laptop?


Just typical things, but I wanted to know what all the fuss was about regarding the graphic side, for photography, and music.   :Smile:  

Thanks again, everyone..except marmers (at least I'm not an ugly dog).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> at least I'm not an ugly dog


I beg to differ.

----------


## phuketbound

^woof fvkin woof. 





> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> Actually excellent information and resources from everyone..except butterfly
> 
> 
> you are welcome


No, You're welcome!  :Smile: 

--

DD - I also want to make cool photos and graphics for teaching materials.

----------


## absolutely Bangkok

Another thing - if not yet mentioned - between Windoze and Mac OS:

- With Mac you'll have no registry issues. They simply don't exist. You delete a program, it's deleted.

Some wise ass will probably answer there is another issue, whatever, the Windoze registry mess that can slow down and freeze your computer over time simply doesn't exist with Mac OS.

- No virus attacks with Mac OS. Again a wise ass will answer there are security holes ... forget it. Years with Mac and not a single issue with a virus or other related security dangers.

Maybe you get what you pay for ...

----------


## plorf

^ Mac users are usually very simple minds, at least when it comes to tech. The system has so many limitations to configuration/modification that most users can unsurprisingly use their Mac for a bit of surfing, writing e-mails and plug in their iphone. What they disregard is that if you use a Win XP Pro machine and disable their admin rights to either install, disable or delete anything of relevance then you'll not have problems with Windows either; my mothers computer, which I set up for her years ago on old hardware of mine, and hasn't had any updates forever, still runs fine.. but then she only uses it for MS Office and to occasionally check her hotmail account. I am by no means a fan of Microsoft, I have seen tons of bugs, viruses etc., and I have been using their OS' since Windows 3.1... and the road to Win Xp was bumpy to say the least..just saying just like with Macs it very much depends on the user, you can easily configure a secure system for a somewhat limited user. 
Mac has a great range of preinstalled software for various purposes that run very well. Personally I don't like the look of it, everything round, colourful and girlish, I prefer a look that doesn't distract my eye and gives me a good overview of open tabs and programs, quick multi-tasking/tabbing, and a system where I have to use the mouse as little as possible while working. I think the target audience of these 2 systems is aptly demonstrated with these 2 pictures:
http://www.jirjen.de/wordpress/wp-co...op20050802.jpg
http://www.chriscomp.de/images/Logitech-MX518-Mouse.gif

----------


## phuketbound

^^Thanks for all your help BangkokDan. That is a very important thing that there are no viruses for Macs to have to worry about. 

^Thanks for that input, Plorf. I think the target audience depends a lot on the wants and needs of the user. Personally, I think it will take a lot of getting used to if I buy a Mac. I've used windoze for years. They also have great information on the Mac website. I think there are many guys (maybe girly), that use Mac, so it isn't just for girls.  :Smile:

----------


## lom

MacIntoshes are for ex sawmill workers who hasn't got enough fingers to hold up  their job.

----------


## absolutely Bangkok

> I think the target audience of these 2 systems is aptly demonstrated with these 2 pictures:
> http://www.jirjen.de/wordpress/wp-co...op20050802.jpg
> http://www.chriscomp.de/images/Logitech-MX518-Mouse.gif


Funny point being, the much more simplistic Mac mouse has not much less functions.

----------


## plorf

^Not exactly true, 2 main mouse buttons, scroll wheel, scroll wheel click (open new tab in firefox), 2 secondary mouse buttons (close program, minimize)
and a special button, everything can be freely configured. 
I have yet to see a Mac user browsing efficiently through their files and programs. 
And Macs certainly aren't just for girls, but the colourful, rounded up look is girlish for me.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^^Thanks for all your help BangkokDan. That is a very important thing that there are no viruses for Macs to have to worry about.


...and BangkokDan is quite correct, disregarding the uninformed spoutings of Baldrick.




> Personally, I think it will take a lot of getting used to if I buy a Mac. I've used windoze for years.


This is a common concern of many switchers from Windows, and in my experience, 99% of my friends or users that have switched to a Mac, took at most between several hours, to a weekend, to make the adjustment -- in all cases, they were surprised not just how quickly they left Windows behind, but most of all, how much easier the Mac environment is.

The biggest support issues I had with such folks, is when they tried to go about doing a task in the roundabout, convoluted manner they were used to doing it, and I show them that what they want to do is actually just a simple drag'n'drop away -- it is true that you will have to 'unthink' some former behaviors, as you will find that Windows has trained its users to accept subpar performance and workflow.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^Not exactly true, 2 main mouse buttons, scroll wheel, scroll wheel click (open new tab in firefox), 2 secondary mouse buttons (close program, minimize)
> and a special button, everything can be freely configured.


As it can be on the Apple Mouse as well.






> ^ Mac users are usually very simple minds, at least when it comes to tech.


Blatantly incorrect generalization. You will find luddite and simple / dumb users on both sides of the aisles.




> The system has so many limitations to configuration/modification...


Would that be like that many limitations the Apple Mouse allegedly has ... - which also was not the case, as demonstrated.

The Mac OS X system is amply configurable and personalizable. Maybe you should actually use one, instead of recounting incorrect memories...?

It's just really annoying when people haven't actually researched that which they put down... Seriously, Plorf, you state a lot of thinks authoritatively, but in a lot of those, you are patently wrong and plain incorrect - I assume because of unfamiliarity.

----------


## friscofrankie

> The Mac OS X system is amply configurable and personalizable. Maybe you should actually use one, instead of recounting incorrect memories..


For the uninitiated users probably the MOST configurable out there.  And it's not that hard to work out.  Mac OSX is based on the Original Unix.  Not only have they made it easy to use and configurable, you CAN make it not even look like a MAC.  

As I watch many distros of linux go the windows "protect you from your self" route I am considering moving to a new OS;  BSD or Open Solaris, I have read about a more open version of MAC OS X that will run on a more general intel based PC.  At this point I have accpeted the fact that two machines in my office are nto enough.  A central server for storage, printing and network information services and a Mac based machie for graphics work. I refuse to use Windows machies for anythign other than testing.  Windows has got to be the worst operatig system onteh planet inproduction today.  

fancy that, the worst is the most widely accepted.  kinda like TV, newspapers, magazines and movies  :Very Happy:

----------


## Butterfly

> Windows has got to be the worst operatig system onteh planet inproduction today.


I disagree, for desktop work it's still the best around and the best in terms of user experience. It wasn't always the case, but in the last 10 years, it has become completely apparent that nothing beats the WinXP experience in terms of usability and reliability.

sadly the Linux Desktop distros were never able to achieve that level of comfort that WinXP offers.

Doing work in a Mac is so inefficient, and the interface is so clumsy, it's amazing how anyone on that platform could do any work done. Actually, the Mac market is mostly for retards and gay artists, so it does make sense that in terms of user experience the Mac doesn't accomplish anything efficiently. 

The Apple Mouse thing is also another big joke from Apple.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This is a common concern of many switchers from Windows, and in my experience, 99% of my friends or users that have switched to a Mac, took at most between several hours, to a weekend, to make the adjustment -- in all cases, they were surprised not just how quickly they left Windows behind, but most of all, how much easier the Mac environment is.  The biggest support issues I had with such folks, is when they tried to go about doing a task in the roundabout, convoluted manner they were used to doing it, and I show them that what they want to do is actually just a simple drag'n'drop away -- it is true that you will have to 'unthink' some former behaviors, as you will find that Windows has trained its users to accept subpar performance and workflow.


What little credibility you had has just disappeared.




> Not only have they made it easy to use and configurable


Have you actually used the latest MacOS? I'm trying to be unbiased as I hate companies like MS, but it really is a bag of shite when compared with XP Pro. I suppose after using Linux, it is a walk in the park, but it doesn't come close to XP.

----------


## kingwilly

> Doing work in a Mac is so inefficient, and the interface is so clumsy, it's amazing how anyone on that platform could do any work done. Actually, the Mac market is mostly for retards and gay artists, so it does make sense that in terms of user experience the Mac doesn't accomplish anything efficiently.


quite true.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I disagree, for desktop work it's still the best around and the best in terms of user experience. It wasn't always the case, but in the last 10 years, it has become completely apparent that nothing beats the WinXP experience in terms of usability and reliability.


For a while there I thought he was being serious, but now I realize he is just trolling and trying to wind up others posting in this thread.




> Have you actually used the latest MacOS?


Clearly, YOU haven't.




> Have you actually used the latest MacOS? I'm trying to be unbiased as I hate companies like MS, but it really is a bag of shite when compared with XP Pro. I suppose after using Linux, it is a walk in the park, but it doesn't come close to XP.


Ah, another wannabe wind-up artiste....

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ I have and it's appaling.

Had it running on my hackintosh for a couple of months. It was a load of toss. Userfriendliness gone mad. Making it not user friendly.

That stupid bar thing at the bottom hiding the open applications all the time.

load of balls it is.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have too. The new aluminium iBook. Lovely machine it is, and luckily XP works on it nicely.

----------


## baldrick

> disregarding the uninformed spoutings of Baldrick.


get a mac and enjoy your ilife secure in the knowledge that your chosen machine is not vulnerable to even user stupidity - you will be the darling of the in crowd in no time

----------


## can123

The best specifications and prices are now to be found with the Lenovo machines. These are now being promoted in the UK and are made by IBM.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No they aren't - IBM sold it's PC business to Lenovo in 2005, and IBM keep a stake of (I think) less than 5%.

And I don't know what you mean by the best specs (Alienware is probably the "best"), and as for prices, they are not the "best".

Go and take a look at Amazon and spec out a system; then sort the results in price from low to high.

----------


## DrAndy

> The best specifications and prices are now to be found with the Lenovo machines. These are now being promoted in the UK and are made by IBM.


oh dear

as Harry said, have a look at Amazon, choose the machine then have a look elsewhere for a better deal, if you can

----------


## can123

> No they aren't - IBM sold it's PC business to Lenovo in 2005, and IBM keep a stake of (I think) less than 5%.


Read this and acknowledge that you do not know everything there is to know about everything. However one looks at it, Lenovo = IBM. No, go back to your knitting, you miserable old sod !

IBM & Lenovo - United Kingdom

----------


## DrAndy

> Had it running on my hackintosh for a couple of months. It was a load of toss. Userfriendliness gone mad. Making it not user friendly. That stupid bar thing at the bottom hiding the open applications all the time. load of balls it is.


I always laugh when some people whinge about some program or other

the old adage "a bad workman blames his tools" is just as apt nowadays

----------


## can123

> oh dear
> 
> as Harry said, have a look at Amazon, choose the machine then have a look elsewhere for a better deal, if you can


And, you are dull enough to believe everything Harry says ? What a shame !  Read and weep.
IBM & Lenovo - United Kingdom

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> No they aren't - IBM sold it's PC business to Lenovo in 2005, and IBM keep a stake of (I think) less than 5%.
> 
> 
> Read this and acknowledge that you do not know everything there is to know about everything. However one looks at it, Lenovo = IBM. No, go back to your knitting, you miserable old sod !
> 
> IBM & Lenovo - United Kingdom


 
read this and acknowledge you can't understand much




> Lenovo has the leading position in the fastest growing market in the world. Their acquisition of IBM's PC business makes them the third largest PC supplier in the world. In addition, the people of ThinkPad notebooks and ThinkCentre desktops are now part of the Lenovo team -- the award-winning engineers, the manufacturing teams, the sales representatives, the business partners. In short, the people you know. The ones you count on.
> 
> 
> This sale moves our PC business from an element in the IBM portfolio to a key element in IBM's network of alliances.


they continue to have an ALLIANCE, which in business terms doesn't mean much unless they both like the arrangement

----------


## can123

> they continue to have an ALLIANCE, which in business terms doesn't mean much unless they both like the arrangement


Don't talk such bloody nonsense !

----------


## grumbles1

I have 2 Acers , the newest one is an Aspire 5552 and they're good (touch wood). I had a Toshiba before that, which had to have the motherboard replaced after 14 months. I find the Acer is an better machine. Hope this helps you a bit. Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Mojo

The thread is from 2009 so it just might be the OP is in the market again....

If you don't like mac's then look at the new ultrabooks that are finally out now. My choice is the Lenovo U300s with i7 processor and 256 SSD drive.

----------


## Bettyboo

i7 might run hot and cause problems in a Laptop?

I'd be happy to have an i7 in a desktop with nice space and fans inside.

I used to like IBM products, so I might consider a Lennova next time I buy.

----------


## Fondles

> i7 might run hot and cause problems in a Laptop?


I have a high end Dell at work for CAD duties running an i7 (2500k) it does not run hot.

----------


## Mojo

It's running ok, not hot at all. Can have it in your lap against your skin for hours on end without feeling hot or burning.

I looked into all of the new ultrabooks and went with Lenovo mainly due the i7 and it also felt very good as IBM/Lenovo's usually do.

And i love the SSD drive, boots up in less than 10 seconds. No more waiting windows and applications to load.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> No they aren't - IBM sold it's PC business to Lenovo in 2005, and IBM keep a stake of (I think) less than 5%.
> 
> 
> Read this and acknowledge that you do not know everything there is to know about everything. However one looks at it, Lenovo = IBM. No, go back to your knitting, you miserable old sod !
> 
> IBM & Lenovo - United Kingdom


Which bit am I missing. From your own link, which you clearly don't understand:




> Lenovo has the leading position in the fastest growing market in the  world. *Their acquisition of IBM's PC business* makes them the third  largest PC supplier in the world.


Thicko!

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

Here's a nice Sager gaming laptop spec'd out to (the equivalent of) ~300K:

----------


## harrybarracuda

^^ Oh, and the reasons IBM got out of the PC business was because they were doing their bollocks on it. Despite inventing the PC, they made the very foolish mistake of making the specs open to all, expecting to clean up on the software market.

Their plans in that direction went down the toilet when Windows pissed all over OS/2.

Plus their ludicrous and suicidal persistence in trying to make Microchannel architecture an industry standard cost them dear, also.

Are you keeping up?

----------


## can123

^

Grow up ! Lenovo = IBM now. Alternatively, IBM = Lenovo. They are first rate machines as one would expect. You seem to think that you are in some way more clever than others by virtue of your number of post here. You clearly do not know much about computers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Duplicate

----------


## harrybarracuda

Are you retarded or something?




> *Lenovo Group Limited (SEHK: 0992) is a Chinese multinational* information technology and electronics company co-headquartered in Beijing, Singapore and Morrisville, United States. Its products include personal computers, workstations, servers, electronic storage, IT management software, and other related products and services. *Lenovo was founded in Beijing in 1984 and incorporated in Hong Kong in 1988 under its previous name, Legend*.
> 
> Lenovo is the world's second-largest PC vendor by 2011 market share (after Hewlett-Packard) and markets the ThinkPad line of notebook computers and the ThinkCentre line of desktops. *These brands became part of Lenovo's offerings after its 2005 acquisition of IBM's personal computer business.* Lenovo also sells the IdeaPad line of notebook computers. Lenovo markets its products directly to consumers, small to medium size businesses, and large enterprises, as well as through online sales, company-owned stores, chain retailers, and major technology distributors and vendors.
> 
> *Lenovo is listed on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange.*


Now please, tell me which bit of that rather simple fucking English that you don't understand?

----------


## harrybarracuda

And from only last year:




> *Lenovo chiefs chortle over decision to buy IBM's PC biz*
> 
> 
> Fat numbers from reorg'd Big Blue boxes By Paul Kunert • Get more from this author
>  Posted in Business, 18th August 2011 13:27 GMT
> 
> *IBM may think it was a grand plan to exit the PC game by flogging its  biz to Lenovo, but the Chinese vendor does not concur,* as its Q1 sales  rises show.
>   The concerted turnaround efforts continued for the seventh  consecutive quarter since Lenovo dumped former CEO Bill Amelio, with  sales up 15 per cent to $5.9bn and operating profits rising 51 per cent  to $123m.
> 
> ...


Let me show you that again, in the vague hope it might sink in:




> *IBM may think it was a grand plan to exit the PC game by flogging its  biz to Lenovo, but the Chinese vendor does not concur*


Light bulb coming on yet?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> they continue to have an ALLIANCE, which in business terms doesn't mean much unless they both like the arrangement
> 
> 
> Don't talk such bloody nonsense !


 
right...




> *About Lenovo*
> 
> Lenovo creates and builds exceptionally engineered personal technology, but we are much more than a tech company. We are defining a new way of doing things as a next generation global company. That means we are years ahead of the game in terms of understanding what it will take to win 5, 10 years from now. 
> Formed by Lenovo Group’s acquisition of the former IBM Personal Computing Division, Lenovo builds on its dominant position in China to grow globally. The expansion from East to West – such as by introducing our newest products in China and then spreading across the globe – is a new way of viewing the world, one we believe will be the way of the future.
> That focus on the future is based on a strong history of success that is driving results today. Long the leader in China, Lenovo is growing rapidly and winning market share in all parts of the world. This balanced growth is what has made Lenovo the fastest growing major PC company and enabled us to consistently grow faster than the market. 
> Achieving optimal balance in all that we do is Lenovo’s operating philosophy. This mindset encompasses every aspect of Lenovo’s business, from balancing leadership with consensus-building, to valuing both short- and long-term thinking. As a result, we have created a balanced business model and strategy that take maximum advantage of profit and investment across both core and new businesses. The result is balanced performance and market share growth across all regions, customer segments, products and business models.
> 
> 
> Our mission is to become one of the world’s great personal technology companies. We aspire to achieve this objective by leading in three key areas:Personal Computers: Lead in PCs and be respected for our product innovation and quality.Convergence: Lead the industry with an ecosystem of devices, services, applications and content for people to seamlessly connect to people and web content.Culture: Become recognized as one of the best, most trusted and most well-respected companies to work for and do business with.*Our Values*
> ...


note the last sentence

bloody nonsense is your domain, Can't123

----------


## phomsanuk

> I am an Acer man, great aftersales service as well should you need it ( seacon square )


Thai seem to prefer Acer so service is better.

----------


## can123

> note the last sentence
> 
> bloody nonsense is your domain, Can't123


Your reading is getting worse. No IBM logo, but still IBM as its basis, dopey !

----------


## harrybarracuda

Instead of being such a fucking tit, why don't you just go and open yourself a nice refreshing can of "Shut the fuck up and admit you're wrong".

You fucking airhead.

 :rofl:

----------


## can123

> Instead of being such a fucking tit, why don't you just go and open yourself a nice refreshing can of "Shut the fuck up and admit you're wrong".
> 
> You fucking airhead.


No point you talking to Mandy like that because he will not listen to you.

----------


## DrAndy

> Your reading is getting worse. No IBM logo, but still IBM as its basis, dopey !


yes, we knew that because IBM sold the whole shebang to Lenovo years ago

so?

----------


## DrAndy

> Your reading is getting worse. No IBM logo, but still IBM as its basis, dopey !


you seem to forget, this is what you posted 





> The best specifications and prices are now to be found with the Lenovo machines. These are now being promoted in the UK and are made by IBM.


and that is completely incorrect, wrong, nonsense and rubbish

so stop calling others dopey and read the posts






> No point you talking to Me like that because I will not listen to you.


right

why do you insist, just admit you are wrong and move on, like an adult

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I used to like IBM products, so I might consider a Lennova next time I buy.


Why? Lenovo are not IBM.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ That's true, but if Lennovo took over the design team then their creations/products are worth a look, imo.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Lenovo's build quality is good enough, if anything they've improved on IBM's overpriced junk, once they got rid of the IBM team that helped them transition; but as I said, go to the Amazon site, select the PC or Laptop spec you want and pick one in your price range.

I would personally trust, from experience, Dell, Asus, HP in that order. The aging, first-generation Dell XPS I am about to replace has taking a beating and is still working apart from a loose sound port.

I am running Windows 7 on it flawlessly, and Dell say it isn't supposed to support it.

I've got Windows 8 on an ASUS and HP that aren't supposed to support it. I'd run Win 8 on the Asus eee but it needs a decent processor.

The ASUS is flawless, the HP is lacking a couple of base system drivers but they don't appear to have any effect on performance or reliability.

I did once have a Sony Vaio to support that was relatively new (just pre-Win 7), but Windows 7 complained about it all the time, thank fuck I persuaded the owner to ditch it and go for a Dell. I wouldn't touch a Sony as you are stuck with the OS it comes with as far as I'm concerned.

You can ignore can123's advice, I have no idea where he gets his information from, but it's utter bullshit, and he obviously has little experience or knowledge of the current major PC manufacturers.

----------


## can123

> yes, we knew that because IBM sold the whole shebang to Lenovo years ago
> 
> so?


Lenovo took over the manufacture of laptops while in partnership with IBM. They worked under the guidance and are now independent. IBM no longer make laptops and that was the purpose of the initial partnership. Lenovo were nurtured by IBM and are now a very powerful independent manufacturer in their own right. Their machines are excellent as one would expect them to be. The original poster asked for the best and, so far, two of us have wholeheartedly recommended Lenovo machines.

You and the rather silly Mr Fish, have made no worthwhile contributions to the thread, neither of you having made recommendations for the OP's benefit. You seem to like the sound of your own voice and contribute , mostly without even thinking about what you write, just for the sake of it.

----------


## can123

> You can ignore can123's advice, I have no idea where he gets his information from, but it's utter bullshit, and he obviously has little experience or knowledge of the current major PC manufacturers.


You have now made recommendations. Unfortunately, you have not backed up these recommendations with any input as to the pro's and con's of any of the machines you have mentioned. Worse still, you seemed to have recommended every manufacturer and been foolish enough to reduce the discussion of the relevant merits of laptops to one which relates only to the retailer, Amazon.

The OP may just as well have asked for a suggestion for a deep fat fryer. Your answer would have been - go to Amazon. Regrettably, the OP did not want to be told to go to Amazon. He wanted to new what the best laptop was. For me it is a Lenovo with an i5 processor. I can say this with total honesty as I have one and use it daily. You, on the other hand, can say "four fifths of fuck all" because you have no experience of them.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The OP was three fucking years ago, you retard!

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Mind you, the information in your posts is about 10 years out of date, so I suppose it's understandable.

Here's the advice I give to ANYONE who asks me (and I get asked a lot in my job, I can tell you):

Do one of two things:

(1) Set a price and see what you can get for it, or
(2) Set a spec and see how cheaply you can get it.

Then, once that's done:

- avoid cheap no-name brands
- avoid cheap no-name components

(I'd lke to think that's self-explanatory, but if you want me to elaborate I will).

Pick from one of the top five PC manufacturers:

My particular order of selection would be:

Dell, Asus, HP, Lenovo, Acer

I would always advise against Mac unless you have a specific application that works well on it and you never intend to do anything other than the basics outside that parameter.

It's not rocket science, and just because you have bought one PC that works well doesn't mean (a) it was the best one you could have bought, nor (b) it's better than the other brands I've mentioned above.

Prices fluctuate all the time as new models are released, and if you're willing to take a punt you can pick up a brilliant spec that's about to be replaced by a newer model.

If you're looking for a deal, I would even recommend taking a look at refurbs, as often they are only returned because the idiots that bought them are too fucking dumb to use them and end up fucking the software up, so quite often all that's been done is the disk has been re-imaged.

----------


## can123

> The OP was three fucking years ago, you retard!


Yes, I know. It's a sad indictment of this forum that the poor bugger has had to wait for me to come along until sensible replies were made.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It would have been, apart from the fact that had said poster still been around, you would have misled him with a lie.

----------


## can123

> Here's the advice I give to ANYONE who asks me (and I get asked a lot in my job, I can tell you):


Thank you. I didn't realise that you were so helpful to others. We need more people like you in this world which can be so cruel at times. Do you know the Dalai Lama ? He's a nice guy too but he doesn't drink much.

----------


## can123

> It would have been, apart from the fact that had said poster still been around, you would have misled him with a lie.


I never tell lies or steal because, if I did, I would never go to Heaven, nor would I have winners on my horse racing bets. Racing at Lingfield, Haydock, Nottingham and Ascot today and must be virtuous until teatime at least.

Welsh horse, Charm School, to win the big race at Haydock for those living in the UK.

----------


## harrybarracuda

He does too, him and I fell out of a bar on Soi 6 one morning, he was fucking trolleyed. He had to borrow 100 baht off me for the songtaew home.

----------


## can123

There is a fantastic picture of the Dalai Lama and Father Ray Brennan in the Pattaya Orphanage. Like two schoolboys, brilliant photographer. I don't know if the picture is still there on display. I was shown it by a guy called Williams from Swansea. He was an administrator there but that was over ten years ago now.

----------


## DrAndy

> . It's a sad indictment of this forum that the poor bugger has had to wait for me to come along until sensible replies were made.


indeed, but the sensible replies were from other people

I wonder if the OP has haemorroids waiting for you to come along and save him?

----------


## can123

> I wonder if the OP has haemorroids waiting for you to come along and save him?


There must be something wrong with me as I never look at a man and wonder if he has piles. I'm pleased to report that I don't have them although an aunt and uncle both had surgery for their removal.  I shall do a Google image thingy and take a look at them. I'm pleased that I don't have them as I enjoy my visits to the bathroom. It must be awful to have them especially if one is of a homosexual persuasion.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There is a fantastic picture of the Dalai Lama and Father Ray Brennan in the Pattaya Orphanage. Like two schoolboys, brilliant photographer. I don't know if the picture is still there on display. I was shown it by a guy called Williams from Swansea. He was an administrator there but that was over ten years ago now.


That isn't Father Ray Brennan, it's wanted Nazi War criminal Josef Mengele. He's been living in Pattaya since he first came on Martin Bormann's stag weekend and took a shine to young asian boys.

----------

